# CenturyLink (CTL)



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

What are everyone's thoughts on this? Nice upswing but is it time to sell off a chunk and reallocate funds. Long term I don't hold high hopes for its business, but short term and medium term?


----------

